# Flex in Orlando



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

I just got approved today for Tangelo Park.

Are there hours? I haven't seen any thus far for this week.

I'm wanting to replace Lyft and Uber with Flex.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

at UCA1 in San Francisco, you either need to know when your warehouse drops shifts or you'll spend hours fishing for shifts.

i'd recommend getting in touch with other drivers at your warehouse to find out the rhythm of shifts being dropped, and even to exchange shifts with them when you can't work one after you took it.

if you haven't already, set your availability and you might be lucky enough to get some scheduled shifts on Friday (but don't expect a full 40 hours worth to be scheduled).


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks. I'm hoping to make a hundred or so per week. Enough to pay the car payment and higher insurance rates.


----------

